# Whats the Connection?  At the movies...



## Mark T (Nov 11, 2016)

And now for a much easier puzzle (who am I kidding! )

9 cinematic treats which are all connected.  What films are these and what\s the connection?







You might be able to bribe me for a clue in London tomorrow.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 11, 2016)

Pics don't appear !


----------



## Mark T (Nov 11, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Pics don't appear !


Hopefully that fixes it.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 11, 2016)

Nope - they've always been fine prior to today.


----------



## Robin (Nov 11, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Nope - they've always been fine prior to today.


I'm seeing the pics OK. I can't do any of them, mind....but I can see them!

Oh, except 7, trust me to get Chocolat!


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 11, 2016)

Can't see any pictures. There's hard competitions, but this one is a tad extreme....


----------



## Mark T (Nov 11, 2016)

I've tried re-entering the URL, so hopefully it's fixed.

But just in case it's not, it's attached here!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 11, 2016)

1. Steel Magnolias


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 11, 2016)

Diabetic characters?

8. Broken


----------



## Mark T (Nov 11, 2016)

Robin said:


> ...Oh, except 7, trust me to get Chocolat!


Correct



Matt Cycle said:


> 1. Steel Magnolias


Correct


Matt Cycle said:


> Diabetic characters?
> 
> 8. Broken


Yes, diabetic characters (although in one case, it won't be what you expected)

Correct - Broken


----------



## trophywench (Nov 12, 2016)

I can see em now - and 1. is the only one I knew!  LOL


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 12, 2016)

2 - Species
6 - Con Air


----------



## Mark T (Nov 12, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> 2 - Species
> 6 - Con Air


Both correct


----------



## Mark T (Nov 14, 2016)

So, let's see where we are!

Yes, it's films with characters with diabetes.  Still four to find, but for those found the description is:

1. Steel Magnolias - "A recent bride has to deal with diabetes."
2. Species - "An alien seductress rejects and kills a candidate mate because he has diabetes."
3. ?
4. ?
5. ?
6. Con Air - "The film's protagonist helps a fellow convict who has diabetes."
7. Chocolat - "An elderly woman in the film hides her diabetes from her family."
8. Broken- "The coming-of-age film stars an 11-year-old child who is learning to manage diabetes"
9. ?

I'll drop the name of a actor/actress for each unsolved film on Wednesday.


----------



## Mark T (Nov 16, 2016)

Ok, as promised to make things easier, for each film an actor/actress is listed

3. ? (Jodie Foster)
4. ? (Kirk Douglas)
5. ? (Dave Chappelle)
9. ? (James Earl Jones)

Final answers on Friday!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 16, 2016)

4. is  'It Runs in the Family'


----------



## Robin (Nov 16, 2016)

3. Panic room. I think the daughter is in the panic room and needs her insulin.


----------



## Mark T (Nov 16, 2016)

trophywench said:


> 4. is  'It Runs in the Family'





Robin said:


> 3. Panic room. I think the daughter is in the panic room and needs her insulin.


Both correct
3. Panic Room - "A young girl with diabetes and her mother are trapped in a safe room during a home invasion."
4. It Runs In The Family - "The protagonist's wife suffers from complications from diabetes and is on dialysis due to kidney failure."


----------



## Mark T (Nov 18, 2016)

The answers to the last two items were:

5. Half Baked - "The stoner comedy film features a horse with diabetes"
9. The Ambulance - "A rogue doctor in an ambulance kidnaps people with diabetes for his experiment."

All of these came from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_films_featuring_diabetes


----------

